# Teeside show



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Didn't have a very good day today.
My girl was entered in her first grand class and came 3rd out of 3 which was put down to lack of coat by the judge. The other two had fantastic coats so was not surprised there as the coat factor is everything in a Persian. Same with the side classes.

She did at least get another CC and the BOB against a very handsome male that has never been beaten. 

Will not enter her in another show now till she regains her full coat.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

on your CC and BOB, next time the Gr will be hers


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Congratulations - really well done on the BoB & CC.

At least it was only her coat that meant she was third, you can work on that & hopefully she'll Swipe 1st place in her next grand class 

Still a great achievement


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Angeli said:


> Didn't have a very good day today.
> My girl was entered in her first grand class and came 3rd out of 3 which was put down to lack of coat by the judge. The other two had fantastic coats so was not surprised there as the coat factor is everything in a Persian. Same with the side classes.
> 
> She did at least get another CC and the BOB against a very handsome male that has never been beaten.
> ...


Not to worry Angelina, I would be chuffed with the cc and the bob. The grand you can get another day when her coat is right. The one that got it will have bad hair days too I bet, lol


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Thank you all for the comments.
She typically lost her coat after I entered her in the show but on another exhibitors advice I thought it was better to keep up with showing her rather than risk her becoming anti-showing if not taken out for a while. She leads a very cloistered life at home, no boisterous kids, other pets or people coming and going, just a few other cats and me for company. 

Im so proud of her anyway even if she would have won absolutely nothing today. 

She gained her fifth CC today so just one more and that's the equivalent to a double champion............??


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Did you take any pics at the show lass, would be good to see them if you did?


----------



## audrey1824 (Aug 1, 2008)

Results and photo's for Teeside are up, sorry about your girl not getting her grand, but remember you took the best cat home., not the best time of the year for Persian coats.
Friendly Felines Show Results.................The place other sites come to get their results! :: Index

Audrey Magical -Magical cats.
Friendly Felines :: Index
Friendly Felines Show Results.................The place other sites come to get their results! :: Index


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Did you take any pics at the show lass, would be good to see them if you did?


Sorry no I didn't Chrissy. I forgot to take my camera.


----------



## audrey1824 (Aug 1, 2008)

Angeli said:


> Sorry no I didn't Chrissy. I forgot to take my camera.


You should have asked Lisa to take a photo, she's a superb photographer, next time you are at a show watch out for the Friendly Felines photographer, they will take a pic for you, we try to have someone at all the shows.

Audrey Magical -Magical cats.
Friendly Felines :: Index
Friendly Felines Show Results.................The place other sites come to get their results! :: Index


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Audrey will you be putting the Persian results up too.


----------



## audrey1824 (Aug 1, 2008)

Yes of course.


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Well the Persian results arnt in the other either.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Perisan are up on the board now! The FF board... go look


----------



## audrey1824 (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm sorry it's taken awhile, but that is one person doing all that typing, plus the photo's too, and of course making sure they are correct.

Audrey Magical -Magical cats.
Friendly Felines :: Index
Friendly Felines Show Results.................The place other sites come to get their results! :: Index


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

It is a HELL of alot to type up and was a long day for her too. 400 mile round trip, i'd be dead LOL, not typing


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS ANGELI,what an achievement and as Saiks says next time


----------

